# Looking for Church in St. Louis area



## Romans922 (Jun 9, 2012)

I am trying to help someone find a good church in the St. Louis area. Please help! Thanks.


----------



## ADKing (Jun 9, 2012)

St. Louis Times & Location - The Westminster Presbyterian


----------



## jogri17 (Jun 9, 2012)

wow! The official seminary of the PCA is in St. Louis. It can't be that hard to find one?


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 9, 2012)

jogri17 said:


> wow! The official seminary of the PCA is in St. Louis. It can't be that hard to find one?



Yes, it can be... there are a very wide variety of PCA churches in the St. Louis area, from the overly-flashy-"relevant" and very contemporary to the Federal Vision-ites. So one MUST tread carefully. 

My recommendation for your friend, Andrew, would be Christ OPC in Hazelwood (though they are moving to St. Charles County soon, according to their webpage: Christ OPC :: Home)

Todd


----------



## jwithnell (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes, you'll have to be careful. I was a member for two years at one of the churches that's been eaten up with Federal Vision. (And some of the leadership is still there, leaving me shaking my head trying to figure out what happened.) Seems like we've had someone on the board with ties to Christ OPC?


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm sure Donnie Macleod could recommend his PCA church, but I can't recall which one it is... but Donnie will have to weigh in (21st Century Calvinist) 

T


----------



## Reformed Musings (Jun 10, 2012)

Sadly, I agree that you have to be very careful with PCA churches in Missouri Presbytery. Word of mouth recommendations from trusted men should help guide you through the minefield out there.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Jun 10, 2012)

I am currently attending Kirk of the hills in western St Louis. I haven't gotten to deep there yet but am loving it. I am here working through the year so I am searching as well.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Jun 10, 2012)

Can those with insight pm me so that I can be made aware of the federal vision churches in the area. Do not want to get caught off guard there by any means


----------



## Romans922 (Jun 10, 2012)

Michael, 

The reason I am asking this question is because a member of a PCA church in St Louis heard about Missouri Presbytery continuing to allow a federal vision Pastor to continue ministry there within the PCA. Only a small minority have spoken out against the Presbytery's action (or inaction), but those men are all but gone now. This member being very concerned about this allowance of the FV pastor wants a church and elders who will stand for truth and not sympathetically allow false teachers amongst the sheep to steal them.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jun 12, 2012)

toddpedlar said:


> I'm sure Donnie Macleod could recommend his PCA church, but I can't recall which one it is... but Donnie will have to weigh in (21st Century Calvinist)
> 
> T



Thanks, Todd.
I have been a member of Crossroads Presbyterian Fellowship Church for almost 4 1/2 years and have never witnessed anything that could be described as promoting Federal Vision. We have people visiting every week and are always delighted to welcome new folks.


----------



## SolaSaint (Jun 12, 2012)

I hear Joyce Meyer has a nice little congregation down in South County....lol...sorry I couldn't help myself.


----------



## TylerRay (Jun 12, 2012)

If I were over there I would check out the Free Church there (FCC) - St. Louis Times & Location - The Westminster Presbyterian

Or Covenant Family Church (RPCGA) - Covenant Family Church

But that's just me.


----------

